# Three colors of dovetails



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

How did they do that? I have seen someone else's work that shows their dovetails that has three kinds of wood on a drawer, the face is oak, the sides is ash and in between them two is walnut about 1/16" to 1/8".


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I think the easest way to accomplish that would be to glue the three tyeps of wood together. Then cut the dovetails out of that pice of wood. But then again i can't exactly picture in my head what you are talking about :| Sorry


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you are referring to a double dovetail joint. This is done with two different size dovetail bits.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

As suggested two cutters are required first cut with the larger cutter then fill in the shape with the contrasting colour then when the glue has dried route with the smallet cutter to complete the joint. Looks good but an extra cut is required. Leigh Dove tail Jig
Tom


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> As suggested two cutters are required first cut with the larger cutter then fill in the shape with the contrasting colour then when the glue has dried route with the smallet cutter to complete the joint. Looks good but an extra cut is required. Leigh Dove tail Jig
> Tom


It only can be "made" with Leigh tooling? That sounds like to me that I would normally just make the dovetail with two kinds of wood then cut one 1/8th away from ends and then recut it with a smaller one and mate it with the other side...I think I got the picture...


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

There are othe jigs that can make double dovetails and even double double dovetails. Like the Incra jigs.


----------



## ssgt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Three Colours of Dovetails*

This type of joint is a trade mark of the Incra dovetailing Jig. With the incra it is possible to cut what they call the double, double double, corner post and or the eagle. In fact it is possible to have 5 species of timber coming together in one corner ( one species for the side, one for the front, two for each of the fillets and one for the corner post). It is a very simple joint to cut using the Incra system, a look at incra,s web site will give you a good understanding. It is also possible to cut the double dovetail on the Leigh jig and also on the Woodrat. So far I have managed the double and the double double on my Woodrat. Using the Incra you cut the sockets and pins in the normal way, then cut a series of sliding dovetail keyways on a piece of 30 mm thick timber the same width as the drawer sides. Then slice a 3mm segment of this peice, glue it onto the original board were the sockets were cut. Once the glue is dry recut the sockets using the same cutter and bobs your uncle you have the double dovetail joint.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

The Leigh dovetail jig can be used to do the 3 color dovetail, the side is cut with a different color wood, glue together the the pins to fit is another color. They are assembled with glue, and when dry the side is cut away from the pin board. It is then routed with a smaller bit, and a third board is cut with pins to fit the now smaller dovetail.
Hope this helps, Woodnut65


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like any dovetail jig would do as long there is two size dovetail bits. I would like to try it one day.


----------

